# Upgrade from 7d



## Maru (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi Seniors

I am using 7d from 2012 and the body has almost given up and noise is very bad compared to recent cameras. I want to move to a full frame so kindly suggest from Canon line up.. do i go for 5dmkIV or EosR

I have 2470mkii, 50mm and 1018 efs lens( i will discard the efs lens) and am planning to get a 3rd party 70-200 with the camera 

Thanks as always for guidance


----------



## EduPortas (Jul 8, 2020)

7DM2 would be the logical choice.

5D series is a completely different beast. It's not specialized in the areas the 7D series is, mainly, rapid-fire shooting and focus acquisition. EosR will necessitate a new lens lineup if you want the absolutely best performance. 

Looks like you're a prime 1D candidate.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi maru!

Going FF means bigger sensor, better ISO noise, but also less "reach" and shallower DOF. So maybe 200 mm won't be enough for you.

The 5D4 vs. R was discussed here lately. Hope that helps in making decissions.

If you are used to an optical viewfinder with your DSLR go to a shop or lend an EOS R and look, if the electronic viewfinder suits your needs.

Depends on your shooting style. I was disappointed from EOS R and RP viewfinder. Let's see how the new one of the R5/6 works.
For my dragonfly photos lately I cannot imagine any EVF to work better than an OVF.
So I'd tend to get a 5D4 but it depends on you.

If APS-C is still an option and
if you want to save money and stay with your setup, then a 7D2 with good discounts today might be a big step forward in noise, too.
Maybe a 90D with the latest sensor tech might be interesting, too.


----------



## Maru (Jul 8, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Hi maru!
> 
> Going FF means bigger sensor, better ISO noise, but also less "reach" and shallower DOF. So maybe 200 mm won't be enough for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Max

Thanks for the reply, yeah i lost 7D purpose over time and take mostly landscape/portrait now and its just a hobby. I didnt think of 7dmkII as i was looking for a FF {expecting better low light or less shadow noise..which is bad in 7D on 2020..on 2012 it was a perfect camera and the body itself is heavily used and giving up on side cover etc} . I didnt think of the 200 issue but yes true..

I have no idea how 5DmkIV compares to 90D to 7dmkii for noise/grains {this is my primary concern apart from aging body} ...what do you think? I will take a look at EOS-R bypassing Covid19 somehow lol


----------



## Maru (Jul 8, 2020)

EduPortas said:


> 7DM2 would be the logical choice.
> 
> 5D series is a completely different beast. It's not specialized in the areas the 7D series is, mainly, rapid-fire shooting and focus acquisition. EosR will necessitate a new lens lineup if you want the absolutely best performance.
> 
> Looks like you're a prime 1D candidate.


Hi Ed

Thanks for reply , yeah but 1D is not for hobby  as you loose your wallet somewhere but as i said Max above, i use now only for landscape/portrait


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 9, 2020)

Maru said:


> Hi Max
> 
> Thanks for the reply, yeah i lost 7D purpose over time and take mostly landscape/portrait now and its just a hobby. I didnt think of 7dmkII as i was looking for a FF {expecting better low light or less shadow noise..which is bad in 7D on 2020..on 2012 it was a perfect camera and the body itself is heavily used and giving up on side cover etc} . I didnt think of the 200 issue but yes true..
> 
> I have no idea how 5DmkIV compares to 90D to 7dmkii for noise/grains {this is my primary concern apart from aging body} ...what do you think? I will take a look at EOS-R bypassing Covid19 somehow lol


Landscape/portrait is pointing directly towards a FF body.
Esp. portrait for shallow DOF and good bokeh. But if you're good, you can achieve that with APS-C, too.
With the 24-70 II you have one of the best FF lenses for those purposes. For portrait you might need a little bit more FL something about 85 to max. 200 mm.
Depending on your budget there are nice specialists (85/135 mm) or allrounders like a 70-200/2.8 (whatever brand).
I would still go for a 5D4 but go to a shop and look at the R if it fits.
If you look at the new releases from today the R6 wouldn't be your choice, not enough MP for landscape details. And R5 could be interesting if the price is not too high for you.

If you stay with DSLRs and OVF the 5D4 is a great allrounder.
A 5DS/r could be great for studio/controlled light or landscape, but the files are big 
But it is an older sensor generation and surely has more noise than the 5D4 with its on-chip A/D converter.
If you do available light portraits, less MP and the 5D4 would be better.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## EduPortas (Jul 13, 2020)

Maru said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> Thanks for reply , yeah but 1D is not for hobby  as you loose your wallet somewhere but as i said Max above, i use now only for landscape/portrait



I'm sure there are some "gently used" 1Ds around there. Maybe not the latest and greatest but certainly competitive.

It should also be noted that Canon generally goes full hog in their 1D lineup and then "trickles down" these technologies to lesser models. So buying a slightly older used 1D may be exactly what you're after, even if it's not high-speed action :]


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 13, 2020)

EduPortas said:


> I'm sure there are some "gently used" 1Ds around there. Maybe not the latest and greatest but certainly competitive.
> 
> It should also be noted that Canon generally goes full hog in their 1D lineup and then "trickles down" these technologies to lesser models. So buying a slightly older used 1D may be exactly what you're after, even if it's not high-speed action :]


Canon normally do their tech the other way, they put it in lower order cameras and it only gets into the 1 series when it has been very well proven, more 'trickle up' than 'trickle down'.


----------



## EduPortas (Jul 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon normally do their tech the other way, they put it in lower order cameras and it only gets into the 1 series when it has been very well proven, more 'trickle up' than 'trickle down'.



Other than DPAF for video in the 70D could you cite some examples?

Genuine interest. Not trolling.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2020)

EduPortas said:


> Other than DPAF for video in the 70D could you cite some examples?
> 
> Genuine interest. Not trolling.


Eye control focus on the EOS3 and EOS5 that never made it up to the 1 series.

Video, came out in the 5DII before the 1 series even though they used the same sensor as the 1DS III and the 1 series came out slightly earlier.

Auto iso first came out in the 7D.

It could be argued the R Touch Bar was a try it and see feature, if it had been well received it would have been on the 1DX III but that camera got the touch button instead, which is a derivative.


----------



## Maru (Jul 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Eye control focus on the EOS3 and EOS5 that never made it up to the 1 series.
> 
> Video, came out in the 5DII before the 1 series even though they used the same sensor as the 1DS III and the 1 series came out slightly earlier.
> 
> ...


So do you guys think 5dmkiv or EoS R for portrait/landscape .. i dont have budget for R5 and would prefer to stay away from anything used (1D)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2020)

Maru said:


> So do you guys think 5dmkiv or EoS R for portrait/landscape .. i dont have budget for R5 and would prefer to stay away from anything used (1D)


That’s a super loaded question at the moment but if it was me today for those two subjects I’d get a new 5DSr for $1,400 off eBay (they come with 12 months warranty).

But the loaded part is what lenses you have and where you are in your photography journey and where you would like to go with it. It seems to me there is a big financial premium in mirrorless bodies and lenses at the moment that I do not believe translates to image quality or functionality.


----------



## Maru (Jul 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> That’s a super loaded question at the moment but if it was me today for those two subjects I’d get a new 5DSr for $1,400 off eBay (they come with 12 months warranty).
> 
> But the loaded part is what lenses you have and where you are in your photography journey and where you would like to go with it. It seems to me there is a big financial premium in mirrorless bodies and lenses at the moment that I do not believe translates to image quality or functionality.


I am a 7d user which aged out and dying {body insulations falling off etc and it survived 7+ years}... I only take portrait and landscape and want to stay on it forever {i think... for now} and want to improve on this area... 

Lens: 10-18mm, 24-70mkii, 50f1.8 
Lens to buy: one of the 70-200 f2.8/f4 {lens budget separate}
Budget for Camera: Less than 2k 

Reason for upgrade: Aging on 7d, Old performance of 7d on noise and shade and inconsistent auto focus {started recently mostly as its dyeing }


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2020)

Maru said:


> I am a 7d user which aged out and dying {body insulations falling off etc and it survived 7+ years}... I only take portrait and landscape and want to stay on it forever {i think... for now} and want to improve on this area...
> 
> Lens: 10-18mm, 24-70mkii, 50f1.8
> Lens to buy: one of the 70-200 f2.8/f4 {lens budget separate}
> ...


You are going to need to budget to replace the 10-18 as the Canon version is not a full frame lens.

My best suggestion for your specialities, lenses and budget are the 5DSr and the EF 16-35 f4 IS. You can get both for Less than the price of a 5D IV.


----------



## Maru (Jul 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> You are going to need to budget to replace the 10-18 as the Canon version is not a full frame lens.
> 
> My best suggestion for your specialities, lenses and budget are the 5DSr and the EF 16-35 f4 IS. You can get both for Less than the price of a 5D IV.


Thanks for feedback..yeah I was looking at mirrorless to reuse 10-18....but yes I understand that if I stay on 5d series then I let that lens go

Also ..can you suggest a legitimate ebay store to look at camera..i have no clue of ebay..any suggestion is good


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 15, 2020)

Maru said:


> Thanks for feedback..yeah I was looking at mirrorless to reuse 10-18....but yes I understand that if I stay on 5d series then I let that lens go


Pretty much everyone I respect thinks the 5DS is the best landscape camera Canon have ever made and the R5 will be the only thing that could touch it, landscapes breath through detail and that takes megapixels and technique. As for the portraits, take a look at Gregory Heisler https://www.gregoryheisler.com/ he is camera agnostic but often uses a 5DS and is, in my opinion, the most thoughtful portrait photographer out there. His book 50 Portraits is a must have for anybody interested in taking their work and lighting seriously.

The problem of reusing the crop mode of an R is you are seriously reducing the functionality and point of paying for full frame when the 16-35 f4 IS is probably the best bargain L lens out there.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 15, 2020)

Maru said:


> Also ..can you suggest a legitimate ebay store to look at camera..i have no clue of ebay..any suggestion is good











Canon EOS 5DS R Digital SLR DSLR Camera Body Brand New 13803256963 | eBay


Crop shooting at 1.3x and 1.6x allows for flexibility in the size of image files created and the selection of lenses. This long-awaited follow-up to the vaunted 5D Mark III and brings with it new technology and a number of significant upgrades, placing it in very lofty territory for a DSLR.



www.ebay.com





12 month warranty included. I have so often nearly bought one of these but truthfully want to try the R5 to see if it is the future for me personally. For your use I wouldn’t hesitate.


----------



## Maru (Jul 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon EOS 5DS R Digital SLR DSLR Camera Body Brand New 13803256963 | eBay
> 
> 
> Crop shooting at 1.3x and 1.6x allows for flexibility in the size of image files created and the selection of lenses. This long-awaited follow-up to the vaunted 5D Mark III and brings with it new technology and a number of significant upgrades, placing it in very lofty territory for a DSLR.
> ...


Does Canon give service for these {i know Nikon doesnt but never seen clear answer about Canon} if something goes wrong some day... I know no warranty from Canon but these don't break in 12months .. And last question..you are saying No for EOSR right! {or 5dmkIV as genuine parts in less than 2k}


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 15, 2020)

Maru said:


> Does Canon give service for these {i know Nikon doesnt but never seen clear answer about Canon} if something goes wrong some day... I know no warranty from Canon but these don't break in 12months .. And last question..you are saying No for EOSR right! {or 5dmkIV as genuine parts in less than 2k}


My personal experience is that Canon USA have serviced non USA bought lenses and a body for me several times, and they have even done warranty work free of charge on non qualifying purchases twice on two different lenses with no questions asked.

I have never heard of Canon refusing to service items outside of a warranty either. I do know personally of a horror story about Nikon refusing warranty service.

Personally I don’t see the R as giving you for your specific uses any real advantages over a 5DS/r solution particularly as you are thinking of the compromise 10-18 with the R in crop mode.


----------



## Maru (Jul 15, 2020)

Can anyone guide on how Crop lens work on mirrorless..like 10-18 on EOSR...the fundamental .. does it give 10-18 or 16 to 29 {1.6x}


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 15, 2020)

Maru said:


> Can anyone guide on how Crop lens work on mirrorless..like 10-18 on EOSR...the fundamental .. does it give 10-18 or 16 to 29 {1.6x}



The camera automatically switches to ‘crop’ mode, that is you only use an APS-C sized area of the Full Frame sensor. The lens gives the field of view it would on a crop camera, the disadvantage is it uses less than half of the sensor.

The equivalent fov is as it is on a crop camera, 16-29mm, but the focal length stays the same, 10-18mm.

As I see it there is little point in buying a ff sensor to then use crop sensor lenses.






EOS R, EF-S Lens Compatibility


Apparently with the adapter, EF-S lenses can be used on the new EOS R. Will the EF-S 10-22mm ( for example) then be a true 10-22mm full frame lens on the EOS R?




community.usa.canon.com


----------

